# Tripod Bow Vise



## andrewsh (Sep 1, 2010)

While searching for a bow vise it dawned on me that I might be able to rig something up that would let me use a tripod as a support. I didn't realize it would be so easy, but one screw was all it took. I have a Manfrotto tripod and head with a quick release plate. The Manfrotto quick release plates have interchangeable screws so you can use them with 3/8 or 1/4 threaded camera mounts. I just pulled a screw that fit into the stabilizer mount from a spare parts box and screwed the quick release plate into my bow and voila, instant bow vise. These heavy duty tripods are pretty expensive, so it's really only cost effective if you already have one.


----------



## moak11 (May 15, 2009)

Great idea. I have a heavy tripod like that sitting in the corner of my office.


----------



## HoosierGrass75 (Nov 19, 2010)

Nice!!!


----------



## edmondsmatt (Dec 17, 2010)

Heck ya, I have one of those already. This is one of those why didn't I think of that ideas.


----------



## Greybeard11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Great idea. I have a tripod but it won't work....bummer!


----------



## 75Archer (Dec 7, 2010)

Perfection! no building a bench just yet. Great Idea!


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

I have one of these, there were many Amvona tripods (by Dynatran) on ebay in 2008, got my for about $50, not seeing them lately. Not a big name as Manfroto but still all metal-aluminum and heavy built with 2" ball head. I was sceptic before bying it but once received it never regret, Pro series looking. 
Running to basement to try it out, GREAT IDEA


----------



## Spikealot (May 27, 2009)

That is efen sweet!
I'll be modifying in the morning.


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Nice idea,


----------



## Veni Vidi Vici (Jan 23, 2011)

Great idea! I have a similar setup I can try, but I also have a grip-action ball head (no comments from the peanut gallery!) that I will try ... just squeeze, position, and release!


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

Good idea!!! Smart thinking!

HUTCH


----------



## Veni Vidi Vici (Jan 23, 2011)

Tried this last night, and it does work really well. I was glad, though, that I had a second head. With this one, you can actually put the bow so the string is completely vertical. It's longer, so when it tips sideways the bow will clear the tripod legs better. Raising the tripod's center post helps some if using the standard head, but the limb pockets on some bows may still hit the post and prevent placing it vertical. Here's a link to the ball head I am using. http://www.amazon.com/3265-GRIP-ACTION-BALL-HEAD/dp/B00006I533 Someone could mount one of these on their homemade 3D cart and have a pretty sweet setup!


----------



## TennJeep1618 (Dec 31, 2009)

This is the tripod head I have on my Manfrotto 055XPROB..









I am going to have to drill out one of the quick release shoes to get a 5/16" bolt through it and I will have to use a spacer of some sort to get the bow far enough away from the head to position the string vertically. The head is made to hold 22lbs. My bow probably weighs around 5 lbs, but I'm worried that I could damage the head by putting too much torque on it by spacing the bow out from it. Does this make sense to anyone else? Any thoughts?

I guess if all else fails I could just position 2 of the legs at 90 degrees from the center post, so the head will already be at an angle and would be less likely to contact the riser and/or limb pockets.


----------



## TennJeep1618 (Dec 31, 2009)

Such a great idea I went ahead and jumped in and drilled out the extra quick release shoe I have and grinded the head of the bolt down thin enough to fit underneath.









The bow has a little slop to it when it is attached to the shoe, but it will hold steady enough for my needs. Can't wait to try it out this weekend when I replace my bowstring.

Thanks, andrewsh!


----------



## HoosierGrass75 (Nov 19, 2010)

I have done this too, and it works great! Just recently replaced my string and cables and used the tripod bow vice to hold the bow while I tied in my rest cord, nock set and d-loop. Great idea, Thanks!!!


----------



## Veni Vidi Vici (Jan 23, 2011)

Here's a shot of mine using the grip-action head I mentioned above. No machining required 

The white monstrosity of a sight is a prototype of a scope I'm working using info from Unk Bond's DIY Scope Lens thread.


----------



## moak11 (May 15, 2009)

My version. Love the idea of not working on my bow in the cold garage.


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

Hi all I did was get a 5/16" UNF bolt & weld 2 1/4" UNC nuts to the head of the bolt .


----------



## Z-Rocket (Jan 11, 2009)

OK I gotta get a heavy duty tri-pod now


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

looks great! all of them...


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

my wife just lost her camera tripod :shade: (she wants a new nicer one anyways!)


----------



## matjok (Oct 11, 2008)

Great idea! One of the best DIY projects I have seeen here!


----------



## matjok (Oct 11, 2008)

My daughter's first hunting season (gun) she was not comfortable using a tree stand. I set her up with a folding chair and a tripod with a tiny pillow tied to the quick detach plate as a shooting rest. She loved the steady gun rest.


----------



## matjok (Oct 11, 2008)

bigHUN said:


> I have one of these, there were many Amvona tripods (by Dynatran) on ebay in 2008, got my for about $50, not seeing them lately. Not a big name as Manfroto but still all metal-aluminum and heavy built with 2" ball head. I was sceptic before bying it but once received it never regret, Pro series looking.
> Running to basement to try it out, GREAT IDEA


Probably off topic, but the Amvona tripods were great value for the money. I got a nice carbon fiber tripod from them. Like you I was really sceptical about spending that much money on a product from a no name company, but the product turned out to be on par with the big name companies who charge you an arm and a leg. I also bought two camera bags from them. Nicely made ones! Too bad they do not sell on ebay anymore.:sad:


----------



## nrdorado2000 (Jul 20, 2020)

Awesome thanks!!


----------



## outdoorbum (Dec 26, 2014)

Great idea, I'm gonna make one too


----------



## Davidw731 (Feb 23, 2019)

This is a great idea


----------

